
Voltaire's Luck (2016) - whatami
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/luck/voltaires-luck
======
amelius
Fortunately, we have research grants now ...

------
afro88
> There had been a financial crisis in 1719, and France had nearly gone
> bankrupt. The bankers were to blame, having devised financial instruments
> that magicked debt away, only for it to return multiplied once it was
> discovered that the collateral wasn’t there.

For real?

~~~
vijayr02
Parallels to 2008 and the personalities involved:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Law_(economist)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Law_\(economist\))

